# Joomla + Virtuemart T-Shirt designer



## sarimnadeem

I am running an online Joomla + Virtuemart shop and want a customized designer.
The perfect module / component I found is as follow

Shirtnetwork - your custom shirtdesigner

There is only one problem
--> Recurring fee

Please can somebody recommend any component for Joomla or even a FLASH one that I can buy out for a one time fee.
I don't want to engage in recurring fee and affiliate stores or hosting.


Thank you


----------



## PPop

I'm sure there has to automated code to swap in a "design" on different T-Bodies. This one looks like 2 image layers are rendered...

Without automation, I would just pre-render the jpgs for the say 5 shirts on different colored bodies (for each cart/design) and swap them in when asked...

I personally take photographs of the actual shirts for Poster Pop... so I would need photos of the shirts on Black, White, Navy T-Shirts, plus Babydolls, 2x1 Ribbed tanks...

There is only one problem
--> Lots of Work!



sarimnadeem said:


> I am running an online Joomla + Virtuemart shop and want a customized designer.
> The perfect module / component I found is as follow
> 
> Shirtnetwork - your custom shirtdesigner
> 
> There is only one problem
> --> Recurring fee
> 
> Please can somebody recommend any component for Joomla or even a FLASH one that I can buy out for a one time fee.
> I don't want to engage in recurring fee and affiliate stores or hosting.
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## patjqm

I have the same question ! tnx


----------



## Teachwithgames

sarimnadeem said:


> I am running an online Joomla + Virtuemart shop and want a customized designer.
> The perfect module / component I found is as follow
> 
> Shirtnetwork - your custom shirtdesigner
> 
> There is only one problem
> --> Recurring fee
> 
> Please can somebody recommend any component for Joomla or even a FLASH one that I can buy out for a one time fee.
> I don't want to engage in recurring fee and affiliate stores or hosting.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Will shirttool work on Joomla?


----------



## sarimnadeem

Teachwithgames said:


> Will shirttool work on Joomla?



Shirtool is a complete store with an online designer.
Its something totally different.
Although it can be integrated using some technique.
But no direct way


----------



## markityourself

I'm looking also. There are a lot of pre-built designers out there, but they are pricey and not very user freindly.


----------



## swannn32

sarimnadeem - I was wondering if you had tried the free trial of Shirt Network & how it worked for you. I'm interested in finding out how difficult or how easy it was to set it all up.


----------



## sarimnadeem

swannn32 said:


> sarimnadeem - I was wondering if you had tried the free trial of Shirt Network & how it worked for you. I'm interested in finding out how difficult or how easy it was to set it all up.



Yes i did, and its amazing.
You just need to know a little abt JOOMLA extensions and stuff and your done.
just install the trial.
the index file of the component is encrypted therefore you cant edit it much and it automatically expires or something after sometime.

The only problem is that its not a standaone script for us to deploy
it will always be connected to the shirtnetwrok and we will have to pay a EURO for every sale we make (CUSTOM SALE)


----------



## Maryonee

Shirtnetwork is also available as white label, but then it gets more expensive. A euro is not that much, just add it to the price of the t-shirt.

Have you tried contacting them to hear about other possibilities?


----------



## customdesign

I installed Joomla 1.14 and VirtueMart and then start to install components now whole site down and I see this massage:
Site error: the file /home/content/l/a/b/laborant/html/plugins/system/shirtnetwork.php requires the ionCube PHP Loader ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so to be installed by the site administrator.

I understand that shirt network need to protect intellectual property but it be more logical to shot warning that user need to install ionCube first and not disable whole site. 

I find good article on How to isntall ionCube?
Installation of ionCube PHP Loader ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so www.youneeditall.com/web-design-and-deve...be-inatallation.html

But site is down now and I do not even sure my server support it...

Will appreciate help from shirt network developers and users.

thank you for your help.


----------



## customdesign

Hello All.

Look's like I install ionCube it working now.

Does anyone have sample products data to try in shirt network system?

thank you.


----------



## Westrop

Hello,

Anyone now working with Joomla + Virtuemart T-Shirt designer?

I/m very interessing in it

Rob van Westrop
Justsign.nl voor bedrukte unieke cadeaus


----------



## TPrintDesigner

You can iframe the whole ShirtTools site into your existing Joomla site. Joomla call it a wrapper.




Teachwithgames said:


> Will shirttool work on Joomla?


----------



## JeridHill

It's in beta form right now and you can't register to the site, but Tom from AdvancedArtist.com has created an open source project to do just this with Joomla.

No reoccurring fees.


----------



## sak

A good solution for Virtuemart is the attribute manager.

Is not exactly a designer but can help.

here is an example
http://demo2.breakdesigns.net/index...lypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=2&category_id=1


----------



## razu83

Products Designer have T-shirt designer for Joomla/Virtuemart. Its fully integrated with Joomla/Virtuemart. 
details - Design Your own T-shirt Joomla, Virtuemart designer software. Tshirt design tool for Joomla and Virtuemart integrated
demo - Create Your Own


----------



## consultantnomo

razu83 said:


> Products Designer have T-shirt designer for Joomla/Virtuemart. Its fully integrated with Joomla/Virtuemart.
> details - Design Your own T-shirt Joomla, Virtuemart designer software. Tshirt design tool for Joomla and Virtuemart integrated
> demo - Create Your Own


Razu, all of your posts refer people to your business so howabout posting your prices as your site doesn't show them either. Kind of strange for an "off the shelf" solution.


----------



## Liberty

The prices are there on his site? There is a pricing tab. Ain't cheap but not unreasonable.


----------



## consultantnomo

I see that now. When I visited the site, every product's pricing link was redirecting to a contact form.


----------



## Maryonee

Been a while since my last post... Just wanted to let you guys know that Shirtnetwork has stopped all its support on joomla 

But that gave me a reason to go looking for another solution and I found one that is more stable, has more features and is much easier to use: ProductsDesigner

No more fees but a onetime investement or you can rent it. I am really DONE with Shirtnetwork, moving all my sites over to ProductsDesigner.


----------



## shirtnetwork

Sorry Maryonee that it did not work out for you - I will not start doing any advertising stuff here. 

I just want to correct you, we did not stop the joomla support at all - we are just not doing any connector updates on it until vm 2.x arrives. 

It just does not make sense for us to fill up gaps that will be fixed by the next vm version anyways.

So what software you use is up to you, i just wanted to point out that we are still supporting joomla/vm combo.


----------



## Arizona

So does shirtnetwork charge a euro per garment or per order? Also, can I upload my own art/garments? I really like so far


----------



## newinkology

Thanks for posting up all these different shirt builders guys.


----------



## rmh

I have also been using Shirtnetwork with Virtuemart. But i am also using Redshop as my main shop that i think is far better.

So i would like to port the Designer to Redshop, and i also found productsdesigner.eu It looks like it is more userfriendly.
It is a one time payment as well. They will charge 800€ extra to make a Redshop version. Is there anyone using Redshop that want to split this payment?

Maryonee: Have you portet your sites the Products designer and is it much better like i suspect?


----------



## JeridHill

rmh said:


> I have also been using Shirtnetwork with Virtuemart. But i am also using Redshop as my main shop that i think is far better.


Can you post a link to your site or place it in your signature? I'd like to see what you did and how it flows.


----------



## rmh

JeridHill said:


> Can you post a link to your site or place it in your signature? I'd like to see what you did and how it flows.


It is Design dine egne klistermærker, plakater, visitkort mm


----------



## CanExplorer

we are going to make a " Joomla + Virtuemart " site for t-shirt online store. Plan to get a clean theme (template) for Joomla ( V1.7 +) + Virtuemart (V2.0). Any suggestions please? Thanks a ton!!!!!


----------



## ketnooi

I find out the component you want
Designs Shirt online - Print Shirt, Cup, Mugs - Shirt Design Joomla Design Shirt

T-Shirt designer online by PHP Joomla + Virtuemart


Its based Joomla 2.5 and Virtuemart 2.x


----------



## SmallChange

Ketnooi, I tried to go to your website but it redirects to some youtube clone.


----------



## Gambit

Ketnooi ,

Do you have a working link or more info on your product ? Very intreasted I'm currently building a joomla site.


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## ketnooi

I dont see that, maybe Its is Popup Ads. You should use PC to visit website
Ketnooi Shirt, Mugs designer online by Joomla + Virtuemart


----------



## SmallChange

ketnooi said:


> I dont see that, maybe Its is Popup Ads. You should use PC to visit website
> Ketnooi Shirt, Mugs designer online by Joomla + Virtuemart


I am using a PC. It is redirecting to some place called viewmaster. 

Just in case it is on my end, has anyone else been able to get onto ketnooi's website?


----------



## ketnooi

Ok, Please try again that link now..

######## If still not working
you can see this page:
Ketnooi Tshirt - Zazzle Cafepress clone | HotScripts Shopping Carts
Demo: Designs Shirt online - Print Shirt, Cup, Mugs - Shirt Design Joomla
Contact: Ketnooi IT Custom Solutions


----------



## Podilap

Gambit said:


> Ketnooi ,
> 
> Do you have a working link or more info on your product ? Very intreasted I'm currently building a joomla site.
> 
> 
> Custom T-Shirts - Printing & Embroidery - Bethel, CT - buy Local - getprintedshirts.com


Hi Gambit,

I'm looking for similar solutions as yours for my new Joomla site. I see that your website is complete, could you tell me which script you have used finally?


----------



## codyjoe

You could try Open TShirts, hopefully it wouldn't have a problem on a Joomla site.


----------



## BGred

Hello Rob,

Can you tell me what kind of extension you have used on your website?


----------



## JohnDeco

Joomla has a membership pro plan. It can help you aborting recurring payments


----------

